# PICS OF ANBINO OSCAR AND AJAG.



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

DOES ANYONE??


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

sigh

http://images.google.com/images?q=albino+o...&ie=UTF-8&hl=en
http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&lr=&...-8&q=managuense


----------



## a*men (Mar 23, 2004)

my albino oscar


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

jag


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Oscar


----------



## a*men (Mar 23, 2004)

Kory said:


> Oscar


 looks alot like mine !


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

mine looks a lot like yours but he has a hell of more markings and the little circle is lowere on his tail


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Oh that's not my Oscar it's just a pic I found. I don't like the albino's I prefer the red's.

Here is mine


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

last time i fed mine earthworms they almost died


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Kory said:


> Oh that's not my Oscar it's just a pic I found. I don't like the albino's I prefer the red's.
> 
> Here is mine


 reds all the way


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

wouldnt it be faster just to look them up on google or sumthing???
or do you want to see other peoples specifecly


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

i think hes just to lazy to do it himself


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

gourami-master said:


> last time i fed mine earthworms they almost died


 That's not an earth worm it's a rope fish lol


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Kory said:


> gourami-master said:
> 
> 
> > last time i fed mine earthworms they almost died
> ...


 It is isn't it


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

how would an earth worm kill a fish??


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > gourami-master said:
> ...


 lol a yeah failed tank mate experiment. I came home from work one day and it was hanging out of his mouth so I grabbed a quick pic.


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

they were earthworms and for some reason they get sick i dont know why they just do btw i found them under stumps


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

under stumps??? are you sure they didnt have like a million legs??
earthworms usually live in dirt, like in a garden or something


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Might have had pesticides on them.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

oscar.










jag.


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

Peacock said:


> oscar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 did i mention that that oscar is the coolest thing ive ever seen


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

ya that oscar is pretty sweet... not the coolest thing ever, but cool


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

hes my 24K gold oscar..

lol hes very awsome.


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

cool pics of oscar and jag. Ilike the jags more than the oscar.


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

Albino oscars and tiger oscars are better than red oscars.


----------



## a*men (Mar 23, 2004)

Doviiman said:


> Albino oscars and tiger oscars are better than red oscars.


 that's very personal,
but i also like them more..


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

sorry but my 24k is best.


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

any more pics of oscar or jag.


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

Peacock said:


> sorry but my 24k is best.


 cool oscar but do you have an tiger or albino oscar.


----------

